# Stock Recovery .602



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

I used the .602 sbf and when trying to boot into stock recovery to erase data it will not allow me too. I 
am holding down the home and power key and it gives me the android guy but when I click the search
button it does nothing. Please help asap.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

idol said:


> I used the .602 sbf and when trying to boot into stock recovery to erase data it will not allow me too. I
> am holding down the home and power key and it gives me the android guy but when I click the search
> button it does nothing. Please help asap.


you have to press both volume buttons. not the search button.

search button for froyo (.340)
both volume buttons for gingerbread (.596 or .602)


----------



## idol (Jun 17, 2011)

yea i figured it out. Thanks.


----------

